

Judge orders women in sexual harassment case to hand over Facebook logins - nekojima
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/11/21/sexual-harassment-facebook/

======
s_henry_paulson
This makes no sense.

If I send off an e-mail to multiple people, does that negate my right to
privacy?

How many people can I talk to at once online before someone decides that my
conversations are not considered private?

If I have two friends on facebook, and I make a post but set the security so
only one person can see it, is it not private because I posted it "in such a
public place"?

